# fly fishing for white bass..



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a spot on a creek that I have been tearing up the white bass. I would really like to catch some on a fly rod. I know how to cast one, my dad and grandfather were in a fly fishing club in seabrook and they taught me when i was younger. I have a flyrod and reel. i was told they are perfect for what im wanting to do, but what fly's should i use and how long should my leader be? water is about 6ft deep. thanks


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

You might want to try a #6 white or chartreuse beadhead streamer, or a very light 1/32 oz. crappie jig. The leader does not need to be more that 6ft long and you can use 6lb mono for tippet.

Enjoy


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*Guadalupe River White Bass on the Fly*

All of these were caught on a 5wt, 9ft with small white crappie jigs.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

thank you for the info


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Where do you go on the Guadalupe?

When?

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Small Clousers, Chartreuse and white, with red eyes. Store bought 9 ft leader 4x or 5x. add tippet as necessary.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

PL said:


> Small Clousers, Chartreuse and white, with red eyes. Store bought 9 ft leader 4x or 5x. add tippet as necessary.


whats a tippet? sorry i dont know much abt fly fishing


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

No problemo, Leaders are tapered which means they are thicker at the base, and thin at the tip. This helps the leader "turn over" when casting the fly. When you change flies or break 'em off you will be shortening your leader each time you tie another one on. After a while your leader will be getting shorter and shorter, which also means thicker and thicker because of the taper. (too fat and short and fish can see it). Instead of changing the whole leader for a new one when this happens, you can just tie on some additional mono leader material or Tippet to the leader thus extending it, using a surgeons or blood knot. Tippet comes in spools based on diameter and line test and is not tapered. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Kiteboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Sinking line or tip helps get the fly down quicker also.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

The water ... just so beautiful.



flyfishingmike said:


> All of these were caught on a 5wt, 9ft with small white crappie jigs.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

PL said:


> No problemo, Leaders are tapered which means they are thicker at the base, and thin at the tip. This helps the leader "turn over" when casting the fly. When you change flies or break 'em off you will be shortening your leader each time you tie another one on. After a while your leader will be getting shorter and shorter, which also means thicker and thicker because of the taper. (too fat and short and fish can see it). Instead of changing the whole leader for a new one when this happens, you can just tie on some additional mono leader material or Tippet to the leader thus extending it, using a surgeons or blood knot. Tippet comes in spools based on diameter and line test and is not tapered. Hope this makes sense.


oh ok, yes i understand. and thank you for the info.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I start fishing the Guadalupe, above Canyon Lake, on Valentine's Day through March. We need rain to get the river up to shape for this year.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am the only one fly fishing at JJ park, some spot in the spring creek more than 8' deep. I use a 9' leader and a 2' tippet, #6 white or chartreuse Clouser minnow with a lot of krystal flash, which is my top choice.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

It does depend on what the whites are doing, but I typically throw full sink tip line on the lakes (20' sink tip) on a 6 wt. For creeks and rivers, I'll add a full sinking leader (9' sink tip) on a 4 wt.

Deceivers, clousers and flash minnows work well. Olive and white clouser is the best overall fly if they are deeper, though if they are feeding they will hit anything.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Mike, don't you mean the river needs to come down now?

Last I looked, the gauge was at 6000 cfs at spring branch.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are a few flies I've tied up for whites this year...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've caught plenty on pink and white clousers, and white crystal buggers too. Most of the flies I use are pretty small, but they'll eat a pretty big fly for their size. They're not afraid to eat.


----------



## BulletBob (Apr 18, 2005)

For the flies, I'd recommend cutting the tails short, hookup percentage will go up. Also recommend getting your fly down on the bottom as much as possible for river fishing.


----------

